# new Race Series - eMotoRacing



## electrc109 (Jan 15, 2011)

www.emotoracing.com

www.facebook.com/emotoracing


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

Or you can race electric motorcycles in Australia where there are NO production electrics. You've got no choice but to build your own. There is talk of getting a couple of Brammo Empulses into the country for racing, but Danny's, Varley's and my 2014 bike would blow them away.

In the prototype development scene, it should remain a no-holds-barred free-for-all in terms of power and battery capacity. Over 100 kg, under 250 kg, two wheels, zero emissions. As for racing Zeros and Empulses, well maybe they will have a place, but perhaps that place should be determined by Dyno? 

Totally agree with the sentiments though - gas is looking backwards. The big gains are to be had with electric.

Edit - Oh, I see the limit is back down to 500 V. Interesting...


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats an impressive calendar 
wish we had that many races.
The US electric bike series has more rounds than the Australian Superbike series (gas bikes) !!!!!!!! 10 v 6


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

jonescg said:


> , I see the limit is back down to 500 V. Interesting...


 I guess they have to have some reg's, but its always disappointing to see "arbitrary" technical limits imposed on a prototype class when the technology is still very much in a development stage.

PS:-- is that,.. battery voltage, motor voltage, or "any point in the system" voltage ?..... DC, AC , RMS, ..??


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

Karter2 said:


> I guess they have to have some reg's, but its always disappointing to see "arbitrary" technical limits imposed on a prototype class when the technology is still very much in a development stage.
> 
> PS:-- is that,.. battery voltage, motor voltage, or "any point in the system" voltage ?..... DC, AC , RMS, ..??


At any point in the system.

I can totally see why you'd set a lower voltage limit, but the TTXGP rules bumped it UP to 700 V to account for several of the synchronous motors coming out of the UK which have a base speed voltage of 600 V. I ended up going down this route with my bike because that offered the best use of the inverter's power. I would be significantly down on power if I had to drop my pack voltage.


----------



## electrc109 (Jan 15, 2011)

http://1600thebeach.com/e-moto-gp-r...and-david-sadowski-on-the-2-wheels-only-show/

Here's a radio interview about the series


----------

